# Verantwortung Betreiber, bei Auswahl Prüflingsgrenzen



## stevenn (26 November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mal eine grundsätzliche Frage.
Wieviel Verantwortung kann/darf ich meinem Kunden(spätere Betreiber) übergeben?
Wir sind im Sondermaschinenbau tätig und bauen Anlagen, die eine ganze Halle ausfüllen.
Das Know-How über die Prüflinge die getestet werden hat der Kunde.
Wieviel Auswahlmöglichkeit darf der Kunde haben?

Ich gebe mal ein Beispiel:
Entwicklungsprüfstand, keine Zerstörungsversuche.
Der Kunde hat Prüflinge, die unterschiedliche Drehzahlen können.
Unser Prüfstand kann, sagen wir 10.000 U/min.
Nun kann der eine Prüfling nur 1000 U/min,der andere 2000 U/min, der andere 3000 U/min usw.,allerdings unterscheiden sie sich optisch nicht besonders.
Reicht es aus in der BA darauf hinzuweisen, dass der Betreiber darauf achten muss, welchen Prüfling er anbaut?
Er alleine weiß wieviel seine Prüflinge können(er hat das Know-How) und welcher wieviel kann. Die Anforderung an uns war, einen Prüfstand zu bauen, der 10000 U/min kann.
Mir geht es nicht um die Sache, die einzelnen Drehzahlgrenzen zu überwachen, das machen wir mit entsprechendem PL, mir geht es darum, kann ich dem Betreiber völlige Freiheit lassen, welche Drehzahl er auswählt?

Also abschließend die Frage, reicht es wenn ich die Verantwortung mit Schulung, mit der BA und Hinweisen auf den Betreiber übergebe und ihn Hinweise, dass es unter d_en und den Umständen, die und die Drehzahl _zur Folge hat?
Oder muss ich den Extremfall, das der Kunde ein 1000er Prüfling aufbaut und mit 8000 dreht abfangen?(Stichwort: Vorhersehbare Fehlanwendung) Mit Berstschutz etc.
Meine Ansicht ist, da der Kunde der Profi für solche Prüflinge ist, kann man auch von ihm verlangen, dass er die richtige Auswahl trifft. Das heißt, aus der Erfahrung heraus weiß er, das der Prüfling A nur 2000 U/min kann, deswegen wird er auch diese Stufe auswählen( und die Sicherheitsstufe überwacht diese).
Falls er sich doch unsicher ist, welche Grenze er einstellen muss, muss er in eigener Verantwortung den Raum räumen und schauen, dass sich keiner in Gefahr begeben kann.
wie seht ihr das? ich hoffe das Szenario ist einigermaßen verständlich erklärt.


----------



## norustnotrust (26 November 2015)

Ich glaube du zäumst das Pferd von der falschen Seite her auf.

Meines Wissens nach ist das so (natürlich wie immer ohne Gewähr )
Du hast eine Maschine (auf Basis deiner Beispiele stell mir sowas wie eine Drehbank vor ). Von der Drehbank gehen Gefahren aus. z.B. dass das Gut bei zu hoher Geschwindigkeit nicht gehalten werden kann und es durch die Gegend fliegt. Dann analysierst du:
- Kann ich die Gefahr durch Konstruktion lösen (Schutzeinhausung, etc..) WENN DAS NICHT MÖGLICH IST
- Kann ich die Gefahr durch steuerungstechnische Schutzmaßnahmen Lösen (Sichere Geschwindigkeit, vielleicht abhägig von der Futteröffnung, was auch immer) WENN DAS NICHT MÖGLICH IST
- Kann die Gefahr durch organistorische Schutzmaßnahmen gelöst werden (Schulung, Hinweise in der BA usw..)

Also, du darfst es nur durch organisatorische Maßnahmen lösen wenn eine keine (machbare) Lösung gibt die Gefahr durch Konstruktion oder Steuerungstechnik abzuwenden.


----------



## stevenn (26 November 2015)

erstmal danke für die Antwort.
das iterative Verfahren kenne ich. allerdings hat der Betreiber eine Maschine gekauft die 10000 U/min kann. dann gebe ich ihm die Möglichkeit gewisse Grenzen, in gewissen Situationen zu überwachen. Diese Funktionen funktionieren sicher-> das heißt die 10000 werden nicht überschritten und die jeweiligen Grenzen auch. Was der Kunde nun darauf testet ist ja seine sache. ich schreibe ihm vor, er darf darauf eine Bremsscheibe mit maximal dem Durchmesser X testen kann, aber welche Materialien usw, da kennt sich der Kunde besser aus. und das der kunde mir sagen muss, er testet Bremsscheiben mit dem Durchmesser X, der Dicke Y, Material Z usw. ist heutzutage nicht zeitgemäß. Er entwickelt diese Bremsscheiben, deswegen kann das nie so speziell eingegrenzt werden. Es wird immer Neuerungen geben. Und mich zu Fragen ob das Material TX eingesetzt werden kann, bringt nichts, weil der Kunde das Know-How hat.


----------



## Morymmus (26 November 2015)

Falls Dein Szenario "nur" das zerstören des Prüflings bei eigentlich serienbegleitenden, zerstörungsfreien Tests zur Folge hat und die von NRNT angesprochene Gefahrenanalyse ergeben würde, das außer dem wirtschaftlichen Schaden keine Gefährdung für Menschen oder Maschinen besteht, so liegt die Verantwortung an dieser Stelle bei demjenigen, der Eure Anlage beauftragt hat (-> Lastenheft).
Ich würde mir die Bedenken vom Auftraggeber schriftlich absegnen lassen und dann wird gebaut, was der Kunde wünscht (im Rahmen aller legalen Möglichkeiten, versteht sich )

Wir hatten in meiner Ex-Firma nämlich mal genau den Fall, das wir einen Prüftisch für zwei Produkte gebaut haben. Leider sind die Produkte für den Menschen optisch kaum zu unterscheiden, wählt man jedoch den falschen Test aus, so wird die Elektronik in einem der Produkte zerstört.
Für den Bediener oder den Prüftisch stellt das keine Gefahr da, da aber der Tisch die meiste Zeit vollautomatisch läuft vernichtet der u.U. den Output einer ganzen Schicht, bis das mal einer merkt...

Nach zwei Wochen "durften" wir dann doch noch eine automatische Produkterkennung nach-installieren


----------



## norustnotrust (26 November 2015)

In Anbetracht des Unterforums bin ich automatisch davon ausgegangen dass es um eine Frage der Sicherheit geht.
Ansonsten verstehe ich die Befürchtungen des TEs nicht:
Wenn ich meine Pizza für 2 Stunden bei 180° in das Backrohr schiebe ist dann automatisch der Hersteller des Backrohrs schuld weil er mich nicht darauf hingewiesen hat?
Solltet ihr vertraglich etwas anders geregelt haben dann kann man das ohne den Vertragstext natürlich nicht beurteilen für was ihr zuständig seid und für was nicht...


----------



## Morymmus (26 November 2015)

@NRNT

Du hast ja völlig recht - ich wollte nur diesen Blickwinkel beitragen, da dies aus dem Start-Beitrag nicht ganz eindeutig hervorgeht.
Bedingung ist - wie ich ja geschrieben habe - das aus der falsch eingestellten Prüfung keine Gefahrensituation für Mensch oder Maschine entsteht. Daher muss Deine Gefährdungsbeurteilung ohnehin gemacht werden.


----------



## jora (27 November 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

wir bewegung uns im Bereich des Herstellers auf der Seite der Richtlinien und Normen. Als Basisnorm ist hier die EN ISO 12100 zu sehen, welche bei der Erstellung der geforderten Risikobeurteilung unterstützen soll. In der Norm ist der Schaden unter Kapitel 3.5 definiert als "physische Verletzung oder Gesundheitsschädigung". Hierbei geht es nicht um eine Beschädigung der Maschine oder anderer Teile, die keinen Schaden für das ggf. in der Nähe befindliche Personal hervor rufen kann. Ob das Überdrehen zu einem Personenschaden führen kann bzw. führt kann nur der Hersteller in seiner Risikobeurteilung (nicht Gefährdungsbeurteilung o.ä.) betrachten und bewerten. Selbst wenn sich eine Schadensmöglichkeit ergibt, jedoch durch den weiten Bereich der Drehzahl der durch das Lastenheft gefordert ist, keine pauschale Absicherung ergibt, muss natürlich der Betreiber hier seine Verantwortung beim Betrieb wahr nehmen. 
Dies bedeutet für den Hersteller, das er adäquate Maßnahmen trifft, soweit dies in seiner Möglichkeit liegt, z.B. vom Bediener passend einstellbare Grenzfrequenzen. Da hier ein Restrisiko bleibt, wird dieses Risiko in der Betriebsanleitung aufgegriffen und der Betreiber muss dann mit seiner Gefährdungsbeurteilung das Risiko erneut einschätzen und gegenmaßnahmen ergreifen. In dem Beispiel wäre das sehr wahrscheinlich eine Benutzerinformation.
Auch wenn kein Personenschaden möglich ist, würde ich mir überlegen, ob ich nich einen entsprechenden Hinweis (keinen Warnhinweis) geben würde, damit der Betreiber vor diesem möglichen Schaden gewarnt wird (und man hinterher deswegen nicht angemeckert werden kann).

Gruß
Alex


----------



## stevenn (27 November 2015)

also um die Diskussion gleich in die richtige Bahn zu lenken, es geht um Personensicherheit.Das Szenario ist ein einfaches Beispiel, es geht auch noch komplizierter. Aber auch in dem Beispiel geht es um Personensicherheit. Wenn mein Prüfstand schneller dreht als der Prüfling kann, dann kann man davon ausgehen, das Teile wegfliegen und Personen gefährdet werden(bis hin zum Tod)
@jora: verstehe ich das richtig, das du meine Meinung teilst? also die Grenze 10000 wird überwacht, so wie verschiedene Drehzahlen darunter. und ob der Betreiber dann die richtig Drehzahl auswählt, liegt dann bei Ihm. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie ich das anders lösen könnte. Spezifiziert war, das der Betreiber verschiedene Drehzahlen fahren kann, und genau das überwache ich mit entsprechendem PL. In meiner Firma intern wird nur diskutiert, ob man dem Betreiber so viel Verantwortung übergeben kann. Er gefährdet bei falscher Bedienung nicht nur sich selbst, sondern 10-100 Personen.Aber wie schon erwähnt, die Bedienung ist eh unsicher, man kann meiner Meinung nach nur mit einem Passwordlevel (unsererseits) festlegen, wer welche Möglichkeiten hat.


----------



## winnman (27 November 2015)

Und warum kann man das Teil nicht so bauen das weg fliegende Teile sicher aufgefangen werden?


----------



## jora (27 November 2015)

Man kann jede Maschine nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad absichern. Früher oder später ist der Benutzer das Hauptproblem, das durch eine Fehlhandlung eine entsprechende Gefährdung auftreten wird. Grundsätzlich muss man aber berücksichtigen, was das Personal auch tatsächlich leisten kann bzw. was man diesem zutrauen kann. Wenn man weiß, das nur unausgebildete Personen mit der Maschine arbeiten hat man kaum eine Möglichkeit wie die Gefährdung abzusichern bis keine Gefährdung mehr da ist. Wenn man weiß, das du hochspezialisierte Fachkräfte an der Maschine arbeiten, hat man natürlich mehr Spielraum. Diese Qualifikation ist auch eine Basis der Risikobeurteilung und muss entsprechend dokumentiert sein.

Grundsätzlich finde ich den Gedanken, dass der Worst-Case-Fall verhindert werden soll gut, was aber durch eine Fehlbedienung oder auch vorhersehbare Fehlanwendung in diesem Fall scheinbar nicht möglich ist. Man kann nun mehrere Wege beschreiten, einmal den Weg der sicheren Überwachung um die Gefährdung zu verhindern ODER man begrenzt die Auswirkungen. Was in diesem Fall die sinnvollere Lösung ist kann ich von der Ferne leider nicht beurteilen, das Obliegt dem Ersteller der Risikobeurteilung.

Im Zweifel kann bzw. sollte man hier sich externen Rat suchen, das hilft bei internen Diskussionen meisten am Besten diese zu beenden, wobei ich jetzt NICHT den TÜV nehmen würde, aber das ich meine persönliche Abneigung ist


----------



## norustnotrust (27 November 2015)

Also mit externen muss man auch aufpassen. Es gibt mittlerweile viele die sich anbieten aber das Geld nicht wert sind. Vor allem übernimmt im Endeffekt praktisch keiner von denen rechtliche Verantwortung sondern sie sehen sich nur als Berater, auch das muss man sich anschauen.

Zum Thema: das mit den organisatorischen Maßnahmen ist so einfach nicht. Wie gesagt, wenn es konstruktive oder steuerungstechnische Maßnahmen gibt müssen diese ausgeschöpft werden. Auch wir bauen Anlagen die eine Halle ausfüllen und mitunter werden riesige Bereiche mit Zutrittsschutz (Zäunen, Türen etc..) versehen. Einfach zu schrieben: "geh nicht hin sonst Aua" nimmt dich nicht aus der Verantwortung.

Im Detail sind solche Diskussionen wie die hier aber recht fruchtlos denn alles was wir Besprechen sollte eigentlich aus einer Risikobeurteilung hervorgehen. Dann kann man über spezielle Punkte reden wie man die lösen kann.


----------



## stevenn (27 November 2015)

winnman schrieb:


> Und warum kann man das Teil nicht so bauen das weg fliegende Teile sicher aufgefangen werden?



weil das "Teil" eine ganze Halle ausfüllt. 20m x 50m und so ein Berstschutz nicht zu bezahlen wäre
ausserdem gibt es immernoch den Unsicherheitsfaktor Prüfling, der sich stetig ändern wird


----------



## stevenn (27 November 2015)

jora schrieb:


> Man kann jede Maschine nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad absichern. Früher oder später ist der Benutzer das Hauptproblem, das durch eine Fehlhandlung eine entsprechende Gefährdung auftreten wird. Grundsätzlich muss man aber berücksichtigen, was das Personal auch tatsächlich leisten kann bzw. was man diesem zutrauen kann. Wenn man weiß, das nur unausgebildete Personen mit der Maschine arbeiten hat man kaum eine Möglichkeit wie die Gefährdung abzusichern bis keine Gefährdung mehr da ist. Wenn man weiß, das du hochspezialisierte Fachkräfte an der Maschine arbeiten, hat man natürlich mehr Spielraum. Diese Qualifikation ist auch eine Basis der Risikobeurteilung und muss entsprechend dokumentiert sein.
> 
> Grundsätzlich finde ich den Gedanken, dass der Worst-Case-Fall verhindert werden soll gut, was aber durch eine Fehlbedienung oder auch vorhersehbare Fehlanwendung in diesem Fall scheinbar nicht möglich ist. Man kann nun mehrere Wege beschreiten, einmal den Weg der sicheren Überwachung um die Gefährdung zu verhindern ODER man begrenzt die Auswirkungen. Was in diesem Fall die sinnvollere Lösung ist kann ich von der Ferne leider nicht beurteilen, das Obliegt dem Ersteller der Risikobeurteilung.
> 
> Im Zweifel kann bzw. sollte man hier sich externen Rat suchen, das hilft bei internen Diskussionen meisten am Besten diese zu beenden, wobei ich jetzt NICHT den TÜV nehmen würde, aber das ich meine persönliche Abneigung ist


Die sinnvolle Überwachung ist hier ja auch von der Bedienung des Betreibers abhängig.wenn er auswählt 2000 U/min, dann wird dies auch sicher überwacht. aber die Fehlbedienung kann ich nicht absichern


----------



## stevenn (27 November 2015)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> Also mit externen muss man auch aufpassen. Es gibt mittlerweile viele die sich anbieten aber das Geld nicht wert sind. Vor allem übernimmt im Endeffekt praktisch keiner von denen rechtliche Verantwortung sondern sie sehen sich nur als Berater, auch das muss man sich anschauen.


sehe ich auch so, aber in diesem Thread bitte nicht das Thema wechseln.


----------



## Safety (28 November 2015)

Hallo, es ist eigentlich in der MRL geregelt nennt man Bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung und vorhersehbare Fehlanwendung.  
Ihr diskutiert in der Risikobeurteilung diese Sachverhalte und müsst die Grenzen der Maschine definieren. Wenn der Verwender der Maschine, was  bei Prüfmaschinen oft so ist, nicht zu 100% festlegen kann wie der Prüfling aussieht, müssen aber die Grenzen sehr genau definiert werden.
Beispielsweise welche Kräfte können die trennende Schutzmaßnahme aufhalten, wie kann der Verwender ermitteln ob diese überschritten werden. Wie wird verhindert dass jemand einen Prüfling verwendet der zu einer Gefährdung führen könnte. Meist führt das dazu dass man die Schutzmaßnahmen für den Worst Case Fall auslegen muss, gefällt zwar niemand aber wie sonst will man das in den Griff bekommen. Also z.B. dann Gewichte, Abmessungen usw. ermitteln und definieren. Schutzmaßnahmen einbauen, Überwachung der Kräfte, Geschwindigkeiten usw.
Bedienung nur von befugtem und befähigtem Personal welches genau definiert wird in der Betriebsanleitung. Verhindern das jemand unbefugtes die Maschine bedienen kann. Freigabe nur über Schlüsselschalter usw..
Weiterhin muss der Verwender bei einem neuen Prüfling eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung durchführen und sehen ob die von euch definierten Grenzen Überschritten werden. Das muss auch ein Werkzeugmaschinenhersteller machen.
Nehmt das Thema ernst wenn jemand dann erschlagen in der Halle liegt ist der Spaß vorbei.


----------



## stevenn (7 Dezember 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo, es ist eigentlich in der MRL geregelt nennt man Bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung und vorhersehbare Fehlanwendung.
> Ihr diskutiert in der Risikobeurteilung diese Sachverhalte und müsst die Grenzen der Maschine definieren. Wenn der Verwender der Maschine, was  bei Prüfmaschinen oft so ist, nicht zu 100% festlegen kann wie der Prüfling aussieht, müssen aber die Grenzen sehr genau definiert werden.
> Beispielsweise welche Kräfte können die trennende Schutzmaßnahme aufhalten, wie kann der Verwender ermitteln ob diese überschritten werden. Wie wird verhindert dass jemand einen Prüfling verwendet der zu einer Gefährdung führen könnte. Meist führt das dazu dass man die Schutzmaßnahmen für den Worst Case Fall auslegen muss, gefällt zwar niemand aber wie sonst will man das in den Griff bekommen. Also z.B. dann Gewichte, Abmessungen usw. ermitteln und definieren. Schutzmaßnahmen einbauen, Überwachung der Kräfte, Geschwindigkeiten usw.
> Bedienung nur von befugtem und befähigtem Personal welches genau definiert wird in der Betriebsanleitung. Verhindern das jemand unbefugtes die Maschine bedienen kann. Freigabe nur über Schlüsselschalter usw..
> ...



Erstmal sorry an alle für meine späte Antwort.
Bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung ist beispielweise die Prüfung von Bremsscheiben bis zu einem Durchmesser von 1m. Nun kann die kleinere Bremsscheibe schneller drehen als die Große. Absichern, ob diese, oder diese Bremsscheibe verbaut ist, geht nicht. Ich kann angeben, das nur Bremsscheiben mit einem Durchmesser von max. 1m geprüft werden darf. Der Betreiber hat jetzt die Möglichkeit auszuwählen, bei dem Prüfling X wähle ich die überwachte Drehzahl Y. Aber wann er welche auswählt liegt in seiner Verantwortung. Er hat auch das Know-How so etwas auszuwählen. Aber wie vorher schon geschrieben, wenn er alles richtig auswählt (z.B. Drehzahl 2000 U/min), dann wird diese auch mit dem entsprechendem PL überwacht. Das Personal ist natürlich geschult und kann die Maschine bedienen. das ist keine alltägliche Maschine, diese gibt es beispielsweise nur 1x auf der ganzen Welt. Dementsprechend qualifiziertes Personal bedient auch die Maschine.


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Dezember 2015)

Ich würde trotzdem davon ausgehen, dass (ggf. aus Versehen) für die Bremsscheibe mit 1m Durchmesser die Drehzahl 10.000 1/Min. eingegeben wurde - statt der eigentlich gedachten 1000 1/Min. - also 1 Null zuviel. Schon hast du das Dilemma. In dem Fall könnte wahrscheinlich die Zentrifugalkraft böse Dinge anrichten - hier wäre dann möglicherweise eine qualifizierte Schutz-Umhausung gefragt - oder etwas in der Art. M.E. aber nichts Organisatorisches ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Aventinus (8 Dezember 2015)

Vieleicht kann man die Drehzahl stufenweise erhöhen und jedes mal vom Bediener bestätigen lassen. Dann hat der Bediener bessere Chanchen, die Fehleingabe zu erkennen.


----------



## stevenn (8 Dezember 2015)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich würde trotzdem davon ausgehen, dass (ggf. aus Versehen) für die Bremsscheibe mit 1m Durchmesser die Drehzahl 10.000 1/Min. eingegeben wurde - statt der eigentlich gedachten 1000 1/Min. - also 1 Null zuviel. Schon hast du das Dilemma. In dem Fall könnte wahrscheinlich die Zentrifugalkraft böse Dinge anrichten - hier wäre dann möglicherweise eine qualifizierte Schutz-Umhausung gefragt - oder etwas in der Art. M.E. aber nichts Organisatorisches ...
> 
> Gruß
> Larry


Die Eingabe wird von zwei Personen stattfinden. Die erste Person wählt die Drehzahl aus, und die andere Person muss diese Bestätigen. Somit wird eine Fehlbedienung weitestgehend minimiert. Beide Personen sind natürlich geschult und absolute Profis in ihrem Fach.
Ich weiß, ich wiederhole mich vielleicht, aber eine Schutzumhausung ist *nicht* möglich.


----------



## stevenn (8 Dezember 2015)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Vieleicht kann man die Drehzahl stufenweise erhöhen und jedes mal vom Bediener bestätigen lassen. Dann hat der Bediener bessere Chanchen, die Fehleingabe zu erkennen.


auch eine gute Idee. aber was hälst du von meiner Idee eine Antwort vorher?


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Dezember 2015)

stevenn schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich wiederhole mich vielleicht, aber eine Schutzumhausung ist *nicht* möglich.


und ...


Safety schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr das Thema ernst wenn jemand dann erschlagen in der Halle liegt ist der Spaß vorbei.



Am Ende stehst du/ihr dafür gerade.
Du mußt also selber wissen was du tust (und wie du es tust).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Morymmus (8 Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist die zulässige Höchstdrehzahl von Durchmesser UND Material abhängig, oder?


Evtl. könnte man den Durchmesser der aufgebauten Scheibe erfassen und damit ein sicheres Höchstlimit für die Drehzahl vorgeben. Änderung dieses Limits nur mit Schlüsselschalter und doppelter Kontrolle.
Vielleicht wäre es auch möglich die Unwucht auf der Antriebswelle zu erfassen und bei Überschreitung eines Grenzwertes automatisch abzuregeln.



> Ich weiß, ich wiederhole mich vielleicht, aber eine Schutzumhausung ist *nicht* möglich.



Du willst das Ding aber nicht freistehend in der Halle betreiben, oder?
Du musst - meiner Meinung nach - ja ohnehin einen Eingriffsschutz vorsehen. Stichworte: 

Sicherer Start der Prüfung (Arbeitsbereich frei, evtl. Zweihand-Start etc.)
Sicheres Ende der Prüfung (Zugriff auf den Prüfling erst nach Auslaufen der Drehbewegung)
"Störung" der Prüfung (Eingriff in den Arbeitsbereich während der Prüfung)

Ich kenne natürlich Deine Gefährdungsbeurteilung nicht, aber mein Bauchgefühl würde das wie eine Roboterzelle einstufen.
Das ganze nur mit einer Sicherheitsunterweisung und Arbeitsanweisung abzuhandeln würde ICH nicht unterschreiben!


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Dezember 2015)

Morymmus schrieb:


> Ich kenne natürlich Deine Gefährdungsbeurteilung nicht, aber mein Bauchgefühl würde das wie eine Roboterzelle einstufen.
> Das ganze nur mit einer Sicherheitsunterweisung und Arbeitsanweisung abzuhandeln würde ICH nicht unterschreiben!



Dann haben wir ja schon mal das gleiche Bauchgefühl ...
*ACK*


----------



## stevenn (8 Dezember 2015)

nein keine Roboterzelle.Die ganze Anlage ist ca. 20mx50m. Wenn nicht beide Bediener einen Fehler machen, passiert nichts.


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Dezember 2015)

OK ... und was passiert, wenn du eine Scheibe mit 1m Durchmesser mit 10.000 1/Min. laufen läßt ...?  (worst case)


----------



## Morymmus (8 Dezember 2015)

Ich habe verstanden, das Du keinen Roboter aufbaust, ich wollte dies lediglich als Vergleich heranziehen, wie ich diese Anlage betrachten würde.


----------



## Aventinus (8 Dezember 2015)

stevenn schrieb:


> auch eine gute Idee. aber was hälst du von meiner Idee eine Antwort vorher?



Tja, ich bin froh dass ich nicht für diese Anlage verantwortlich bin.

Meine Meinung, die ich aber nicht belegen kann:
Fehleingaben sind ja vorhersehbar. Irgendwann wird das passieren und dann krachts. Insofern fällt das in den Bereich der vorhersehbaren Fehlanwendung und muss entsprechend berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## stevenn (8 Dezember 2015)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Tja, ich bin froh dass ich nicht für diese Anlage verantwortlich bin.
> 
> Meine Meinung, die ich aber nicht belegen kann:
> Fehleingaben sind ja vorhersehbar. Irgendwann wird das passieren und dann krachts. Insofern fällt das in den Bereich der vorhersehbaren Fehlanwendung und muss entsprechend berücksichtigt werden.


natürlich passieren Fehleingaben, aber nicht gleichzeitig von zwei Personen.Die Bediener haben ein Studium hinter sich, jahrelange Erfahrung und sind sich der Gefahr bewusst.Wenn nun ein Prüfling, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, doch ausversehen zu hoch belastet wird, merkt der Bediener das und schaltet aus. Bei einer Kreissäge liegt es auch in der Verantwortung des Bedieners, dass er das richtige Sägeblatt einbaut, wenn er es wechselt. Da wird auch nicht überprüft welche Größe das Sägeblatt hat. Bei einer Bohrmaschine liegt es auch in der Verantwortung des Bedieners, welchen Bohrer er für was benutzt. Also eine gewisse Verantwortung kann man dem Bediener auch abverlangen oder?


----------



## Morymmus (8 Dezember 2015)

> Bei einer Kreissäge liegt es auch in der Verantwortung des Bedieners, dass er das richtige Sägeblatt einbaut, wenn er es wechselt.


Ja, aber bei einer Kreissäge sind Drehzahl durch die Maschine und Schnittgeschwindigkeit durch den Sägeblatt-Durchmesser vorgegeben. Hier liegt eine klare Zuordnung Maschine <-> Sägeblatt vor. Bei richtiger Montage greift auch die vom Hersteller vorgesehene Schutzumhausung. Natürlich kann eine Kreissäge nicht vollgekapselt sein, da das Sägeblatt ja das zu sägende Werkstück sägen können muss.



> Bei einer Bohrmaschine liegt es auch in der Verantwortung des Bedieners, welchen Bohrer er für was benutzt.


Hierbei handelt es sich um ein handgeführtes Elektrowerkzeug - da gelten wieder andere Regeln.

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, werden die Bremsscheiben montiert, der Test gestartet und nach Ablauf einer Zeit/erreichen einer Prüfdrehzahl wird der Test beendet. Damit ist der Test an sich ein abgeschlossener Vorgang, der keinen Benutzereingriff in den Prüfraum erfordert (im Gegenteil zu Säge -> Material nachführen).
Die von Dir angesprochenen Eingriffe (Einstellen der Soll-Drehzahl, Abbruch bei kritischer Situation) könnten m.E. durchaus von einem Kontrollpult durchgeführt werden - eine Einsichtmöglichkeit natürlich vorausgesetzt.

Wenn ich Deinen Ursprünglichen Themenstart nochmal zitieren darf:


> Also abschließend die Frage, reicht es wenn ich die Verantwortung mit Schulung, mit der BA und Hinweisen auf den Betreiber übergebe und ihn Hinweise, dass es unter d_en und den Umständen, die und die Drehzahl _zur Folge hat?
> Oder muss ich den Extremfall, das der Kunde ein 1000er Prüfling aufbaut und mit 8000 dreht abfangen?(Stichwort: Vorhersehbare Fehlanwendung) Mit Berstschutz etc.



Ich denke zusammenfassend kann man sagen, das wir in der Mehrheit ein sehr ungutes Gefühl dabei haben, dies nur mit organisatorischen Mitteln abzufangen. Aber wie Larry schon geschrieben hat:


> Am Ende stehst du/ihr dafür gerade.
> Du mußt also selber wissen was du tust (und wie du es tust).


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Dezember 2015)

Morymmus hat es eigentlich sehr schön geschrieben - dem ist m.E. nichts hinzuzufügen (der Vergleich vom TE hinkte m.E. "etwas").

Mich würde dennoch interessieren (obwohl ich es mir vorstellen kann), was passieren würde bei der "worst case"-Fehleingabe ... Mein Tip : die Bremsscheibe fliegt auseinander und die Einzelteile u.U. mit hoher Geschwindigkeit quer durch die Halle. Ist das so und es steht gerade ein Mensch im Weg so braucht ihr euch zumindestens wegen Krankheitskosten etc. keine Sorgen mehr zu machen ... eine Beerdigung ist vergleichsweise günstig zu haben ...

... :sw14:


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Dezember 2015)

Ach ja ... wegen Säge noch einmal :
Bei einer Säge läßt z.B. die Schutzumhausung den Einbau eines zu großen Sägeblattes normalerweise nicht zu. Ein zu kleines Sägeblatt würde keinen Schaden anrichten können - das würde nur möglicherweise den Zweck nicht erfüllen können.


----------



## stevenn (8 Dezember 2015)

So ein Test kann automatisch ablaufen oder manuell gesteuert sein. Der Prüfling wird ja nicht an die obersten Grenzen gefahren. Sagen wir, wir haben einen 1000er Prüfling, der wird auch nur bis max 1000 gefahren. falls die Anlage nun einen Fehler hat, wird bei Überschreitung der Grenze 1000 automatisch abgeschalten, weil der Bediener diese Grenze vorher eingestellt hat. also müsste ein Fehler auftreten *und* der Bediener muss eine Falsche Drehzahl einstellen. Das sind 2 Fehler auf einmal! Also in der Norm 13849 muss man zwei unterschiedliche Fehler gleichzeitig nicht betrachten.


----------



## stevenn (8 Dezember 2015)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ach ja ... wegen Säge noch einmal :
> Bei einer Säge läßt z.B. die Schutzumhausung den Einbau eines zu großen Sägeblattes normalerweise nicht zu. Ein zu kleines Sägeblatt würde keinen Schaden anrichten können - das würde nur möglicherweise den Zweck nicht erfüllen können.


ich will nicht auf die Säge herumreiten, ich will nur aufzeigen, dass so eine Benutzerverantwortung in der Realität auch abverlangt werden kann.es gibt ja auch andere Beispiele.Fachleute wie wir kennen die doch alle


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Dezember 2015)

Wir müssen ja auch jetzt nicht mehr weiter darauf "herumreiten".
Du hast nach Meinungen gefragt und auch welche (viele sehr sehr Ähnliche) bekommen.
Was du davon machst liegt bei dir - nur bedenke :



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Am Ende stehst du/ihr dafür gerade.
> Du mußt also selber wissen was du tust (und wie du es tust).



Gruß
Larry


----------



## Morymmus (8 Dezember 2015)

> also müsste ein Fehler auftreten *und* der Bediener muss eine Falsche Drehzahl einstellen.



Ich sehe die Logik dahinter gerade noch nicht:
Benutzer stellt falsche Drehzahl ein -> *EIN* Fehler - Prüfling geht ggfs durch die Decke
Anlage dreht höher als angefordert (technischer defekt) -> *EIN* Fehler - Prüfling geht ggfs durch die Decke

Bei Deiner Aussage müsste die Anlage ja doch irgendwoher den Prüfling erkennen und damit eine Höchst-Drehzahl hinterlegt haben.



> Fachleute wie wir kennen die doch alle


Ich teile Deine Meinung, was die Kompetenz vieler in diesem Forum angeht - aber GERADE DANN verstehe ich nicht, warum Du Dich so wehement gegen den Standpunkt wehrst, das Vielen das zu riskant wäre.
Wie ich schon weiter oben geschrieben habe, habe ich ein ganz mieses Gefühl bei dieser Anlage - trotzdem ist es natürlich Deine Sache was Du tust.
Niemand hat versucht Dir vorzuschreiben, wie Du diese Maschine bauen solltest - aber Du hast schließlich nach unseren Meinungen gefragt.



> ich will nicht auf die Säge herumreiten [...]


AUA


----------



## borromeus (8 Dezember 2015)

Was prüft die Anlage eigentlich, auf 20x50m?
Unter einer Bremsscheibe stelle ich mir was recht handliches vor?


----------



## PN/DP (8 Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht sind die 50m die Landebahn für die Scheibensplitter, falls die mal nicht durch die Decke fliegen 

Harald


----------



## stevenn (8 Dezember 2015)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die 50m die Landebahn für die Scheibensplitter, falls die mal nicht durch die Decke fliegen
> 
> Harald


so abwägig ist das nicht.


----------



## stevenn (8 Dezember 2015)

Morymmus schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Logik dahinter gerade noch nicht:
> Benutzer stellt falsche Drehzahl ein -> *EIN* Fehler - Prüfling geht ggfs durch die Decke
> Anlage dreht höher als angefordert (technischer defekt) -> *EIN* Fehler - Prüfling geht ggfs durch die Decke
> 
> ...


das stimmt so nicht ganz. 
benutzer stellt falsche Drehzahl ein und der zweite benutzer bestätigt den falschen wert -> *zwei* fehler
anlage dreht höher als gefordert -> bei der eingestellten drehzahl wird abgeschalten, *in diesem Szenario passiert nichts*

natürlich bin ich froh, über eure Meinungen, sonst würde ich ja nicht fragen.also an dieser Stelle nochmal danke an alle die sich beteiligen.
 aber eine Schutzumhausung ist hier nun mal nicht möglich, und da wollte ich fragen ob ihr alternativen kennt.


----------



## Safety (8 Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
leider hast Du nach meinem Verständnis auch was vergessen.
Prüflinge können auch bei Normal Drehzahl versagen, darum prüft man ja.
Wie wird geprüft ob die Eingabe auch richtig in der Überwachung angekommen ist. Steuerungstechnisch PL?
Habe ich das richtig verstanden Du willst das alles offen Betreiben und nur auf Organisatorische Maßnahmen bauen? Du schreibst keine trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen? Müssen die Personen am der Prüfmaschine stehen?
Ich habe sowas schon mit Kupplungsscheiben gemacht und glaube mir da war eine Dicke Stahlplatte und geprüftes Sicherheitsglas.
Noch eine Anmerkung die Jungs von den Werkzeugmaschinen haben das gleiche Problem.


----------



## stevenn (8 Dezember 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> leider hast Du nach meinem Verständnis auch was vergessen.
> Prüflinge können auch bei Normal Drehzahl versagen, darum prüft man ja.
> Wie wird geprüft ob die Eingabe auch richtig in der Überwachung angekommen ist. Steuerungstechnisch PL?
> ...


Die Prüflinge haben schon einen Qualitätstest hinter sich und die gehen nicht kaputt. Genaueres, warum das so ist, kann ich leider nicht verraten, ich hoffe ihr versteht das. Die Überprüfung ob die Eingabe sicher angekommen ist, passiert auf eine sichere Art und Weise.Die Kommunikation wird selbst überprüft. Das "offen Betreiben" passiert insoweit, dass natürlich gefährliche Bewegungen etc. mit trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen gesichert sind. Die Gefahr ist, das bei Fehlbedienung von 2 Personen Bruchstücke zu weit weg fliegen können. Die Personen stehen nicht an der Prüfmaschine sondern in der Nähe, aber bei zweifacher Fehlbedienung kann ein Teil weit weg fliegen. (Es gibt ähnliche, kleinere Prüfstände, da ist noch nie was passiert, weil das Personal so hoch qualifiziert ist und denen so ein Fehler nicht passiert; ich kann verstehen wenn das nicht so leicht nachvollziehbar ist.)


----------



## norustnotrust (8 Dezember 2015)

Also du schreibst immer von deinem hochqualifizierten Personal aber das hilft dir nix.

Wie ich eingangs geschrieben habe gibt es eine Reihenfolge in der Schutzmaßnahmen anzuwenden sind und da sind konstruktive Maßnahmen an erster Stelle. Wenn etwas passiert wird ein Sachverständiger beurteilen ob es möglich gewesen wäre das zu tun und der sollte zum gleichen Ergebnis kommen wie du.
Wir kennen deine Anlage nicht aber ich kann dir nur sagen ich habe Anlagen um die baut man 30x30x20m große Bauten innerhalb der Halle nur für Schallschutz, von dem her scheint es mir zu einfach zu sein bei 50x20m zu argumentieren das sei einfach zu groß um das einzuhausen.


----------



## stevenn (9 Dezember 2015)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> Also du schreibst immer von deinem hochqualifizierten Personal aber das hilft dir nix.
> 
> Wie ich eingangs geschrieben habe gibt es eine Reihenfolge in der Schutzmaßnahmen anzuwenden sind und da sind konstruktive Maßnahmen an erster Stelle. Wenn etwas passiert wird ein Sachverständiger beurteilen ob es möglich gewesen wäre das zu tun und der sollte zum gleichen Ergebnis kommen wie du.
> Wir kennen deine Anlage nicht aber ich kann dir nur sagen ich habe Anlagen um die baut man 30x30x20m große Bauten innerhalb der Halle nur für Schallschutz, von dem her scheint es mir zu einfach zu sein bei 50x20m zu argumentieren das sei einfach zu groß um das einzuhausen.


sorry wenn ich das jetzt so sagen muss, aber liest du meine alten Beiträge? es geht nicht um Schallschutz oder Mal um eine lockere Umhausung sondern Berstschutz(der den gesonderten Fall abdecken würde, wenn zwei Bediener falsche Eingaben machen und der Prüfling auchnoch kaputt geht)!! und auch in der MRL gibt es den Begriff der Wirtschaftlichkeit!Die iterative Reihenfolge kenne ich, aber wenn die konstruktive Maßnahme wirtschaftlich nicht tragbar ist, kann man einen Schritt weiter gehen. Und hochqualifiziertes Personal hilft auf jedenfall! Es ist doch kriegsentscheidend wie man eine BA aufbauen muss, je nachdem welches Personal die Maschine bedient. ich war erst letzte Woche auf einem Lehrgang, der mich hier bestätigt hat. Wenn die Benutzer elektrotechnisches Personal ist, muss ich beispielsweise auch nicht erklären was ein Transistor ist! Ein hochqualifiziertes Personal, das sich seiner Aufgabe bewusst ist, und die Gefahren kennt, weil er derjenige ist der die Prüflinge herstellt, weiß wann sich welches Risiko ergibt. Ich baue ihm eine Maschine, mit der er seine Prüflinge testen kann, aber wann er welche Drehzahl auswählen muss, das weiß auch nur er! 
Es tut mir leid wenn ich anfangs ein bisschen forscher war, aber es nervt, wenn ich mich immer wieder wiederholen muss. ich weiß, bei einem Forum muss man mit so etwas rechnen, aber solche Kommentare verführen andere wieder in eine Richtung zu denken, worum es mir eigentlich nicht geht. 
Also nochmal bitte sei mir nicht böse norustnotrust, aber das musste jetzt einmal kurz raus.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Stevenn,
vielleicht kannst du dir mal Normen für Werkzeugmaschinen anschauen, wie es dort gehandhabt wird.
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es dort ähnliche Voraussetzungen, gerade in der Holzbearbeitung.

Bei Fräsmaschinen für Fenster gibt es gestafelte Werkzeuge, die auch mal schnell über 100Kg wiegen
und dann auch mit Drehzahlen über 10.000 min-1 betrieben werden.

Da gibt der Werkzeughersteller die Drehzahl an, das kann bei den einen Werkzeug mal 2000 min-1 
und bei den anderen mal 12000 min-1.

Die Bediener der Maschinen sind dann manchmal nicht mal Facharbeiter sondern Hilfsarbeiter und diese
müssen dann auch die richtige Drehzahl, oft sogar in Akkord auswählen.

Bei einer Fehlbedienung kann ein ähnlicher Effekt wie bei deiner Maschine auftreten, das Werkzeug geht
durch die Hallendecke.

Nimm doch mal die Norm DIN-EN 12750, es ist eine C-Norm, aber da wird auf die Auswahl der richtigen
Drehlzahl eingegangen.


----------



## stevenn (9 Dezember 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hallo Stevenn,
> vielleicht kannst du dir mal Normen für Werkzeugmaschinen anschauen, wie es dort gehandhabt wird.
> Meiner Meinung nach gibt es dort ähnliche Voraussetzungen, gerade in der Holzbearbeitung.
> 
> ...


genau so etwas meine ich, danke dir.Also es ist nicht nur meine Maschine die Verantwortung des Betreibers verlangt. Es ist manchmal einfach nicht möglich es anders zu machen, auch wenn der ein oder andere das nicht wahr haben will. wir sind uns unserer Verantwortung ja bewusst, aber es geht nunmal nicht.
Hat vielleicht jemand die Norm zur Hand und kann mir einen Tipp geben? Sonst müsste ich die Norm kaufen, um nur kurz einen part zu lesen.


----------



## borromeus (9 Dezember 2015)

Auch wenn man leider nicht erfährt was die Maschine macht, nun mal meine Meinung:
Eine Eingabe von einem Wert eines Menschen und eine Bestätigung eines anderen ist zwar nett gemeint, manchmal auch hilfreich, aber als SICHER würde ich das mal nicht einstufen.
In der täglichen Routine wird da einiges verloren gehen, aber auch hier fehlt die Info wieviel Werkstücke pro Zeiteinheit das überhaupt sind.
Bei einem Stück pro Tag wird das vielleicht noch halbwegs klappen, bei 20 am Tag sicher nicht mehr.

Auch weiss ich nicht welche Funktion Du in Deiner Firma hast, vielleicht sollten sich da andere den Kopf darüber zerbrechen.

Und, zu guten letzt, so ein Prüfstand wird ja schon mal von euch gebaut worden sein, da gibt es ja Auflagen und TÜV und und und.
Wie ist denn das das letzte mal über die Bühne gegangen? Wenn jemand ein VierAugen Prinzip vorschreibt, ist ihm ja scheinbar klar, dass da ein Vorgang von statten geht, der nicht ungefährlich ist.


Du versuchst nun irgendwo einen Strohhalm zu finden- in Form einer Norm- die Dir/euch eure Konstruktion rechtfertigt. Das sollte man eigentlich vor Errichtung einer Maschine/ Anlage machen. Das Argument "solche Schutzeinrichtungen" kann man nicht bauen, lasse ich nicht gelten, weil das im Regelfall nur eine Kostensache ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2015)

borromeus schrieb:


> Auch wenn man leider nicht erfährt was die Maschine macht, nun mal meine Meinung:
> Eine Eingabe von einem Wert eines Menschen und eine Bestätigung eines anderen ist zwar nett gemeint, manchmal auch hilfreich, aber als SICHER würde ich das mal nicht einstufen.
> In der täglichen Routine wird da einiges verloren gehen, aber auch hier fehlt die Info wieviel Werkstücke pro Zeiteinheit das überhaupt sind.
> Bei einem Stück pro Tag wird das vielleicht noch halbwegs klappen, bei 20 am Tag sicher nicht mehr.
> ...



Endschuldigung, aber solche Persöhnliche Angriffe finde jetzt nicht in Ordnung.
Wir wissen doch alle wie Komplex und Wiederspruchlich die Sicherheitsanforderungen
an Maschinen geworden sind. 

Es gibt immer Maschinen oder Anlagen, die sich nicht abschotten lassen. Viele haben
sogar so etwas zuhause und sind sich der Gefahr nicht bewusst.

Beste Beispiel ist eine Kreissäge, da gibt es nben den Klassischen Finger abschneiden,
auch eine Gefahr des Wegschleuderns, wenn man zb an einen Paralellanschlag eine
schmale Leiste schneidet, kann ein Geschoss in Form eines Pfeiles entstehen, dieser
beschleunigt durch das Sägeblatt, kann leicht durch einen Menschen hindurchschießen.

Diese Maschine kannst du ohne Trennende Schutzeinrichtung in einen Baumarkt erwerben
und auch betreiben.


----------



## borromeus (9 Dezember 2015)

Ist in Ordnung RN, sollte ich den TE persönlich angegriffen haben tut es mit Leid, ich wüsste aber jetzt nicht an welcher Stelle.

Zu Deiner Kreissäge: ja klar, ich verwende da sogar lieber den Begriff des Stabmixers in der Küche. Jede/r Köchin/Koch verwendet ihn und das Teil ist auch nicht ungefährlich- zumindest ist das Fingerkupperl schnell weg. Aber willst Du das tatsächlich gedanklich übertragen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Dezember 2015)

Ich sehe im Beitrag von borremeus keine persönlichen Angriff, 
schon gar nicht im Zusammenhang mit Aussagen des Themenstarters,
man solle gefälligst seine Beiträge genau lesen.




rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Diese Maschine kannst du ohne Trennende Schutzeinrichtung in einen Baumarkt erwerben
> und auch betreiben.



Dass der Baumarkt/Privatbereich und ein gewerblicher Arbeitsplatz
"leicht" unterschiedlich betrachtet werden, ist ja nicht neu, oder?


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Dezember 2015)

Ich sehe in dem Beitrag auch keinen persönlichen Angriff - sorry.

Ich denke allerdings auch, dass dieses Thema jetzt wirklich durchgekaut genug ist.
Nach meiner Meinung ist alles gesagt worden, was zu sagen war. Nur zur Erinnerung : unsere Aufgabe kann es nur sein, Ratschläge zu geben. Wir müssen es nicht selbst ausführen und auch nicht verantworten ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## stevenn (9 Dezember 2015)

borromeus schrieb:


> Auch wenn man leider nicht erfährt was die Maschine macht, nun mal meine Meinung:
> Eine Eingabe von einem Wert eines Menschen und eine Bestätigung eines anderen ist zwar nett gemeint, manchmal auch hilfreich, aber als SICHER würde ich das mal nicht einstufen.


da fällte er wieder der Begriff "sicher".genau so wie du das sagst, macht das jeder. aber "sicher"ist eine Definitionssache die Restrisiken abwägt und bei dem das Personal mit einbezogen wird. wenn du meinst das ist nicht sicher, ok. aber wir haben ein Verfahren entwickelt das "unserer Meinung(dem Anwender entsprechend)" sicher ist. Also dein Empfinden ist "nicht sicher" und unser Empfinden ist "sicher"


borromeus schrieb:


> In der täglichen Routine wird da einiges verloren gehen, aber auch hier fehlt die Info wieviel Werkstücke pro Zeiteinheit das überhaupt sind.
> Bei einem Stück pro Tag wird das vielleicht noch halbwegs klappen, bei 20 am Tag sicher nicht mehr.


Unser Prüfling kann man so einschätzen einer pro Tag/ eher pro woche


borromeus schrieb:


> Auch weiss ich nicht welche Funktion Du in Deiner Firma hast, vielleicht sollten sich da andere den Kopf darüber zerbrechen.


ich bin derjenige der sich den Kopf zerbrechen muss. und nun Aussagen "du bist nicht der Richtige" ist nicht zielführend, um das gleich vorweg zu nehmen




borromeus schrieb:


> Du versuchst nun irgendwo einen Strohhalm zu finden- in Form einer Norm- die Dir/euch eure Konstruktion rechtfertigt. Das sollte man eigentlich vor Errichtung einer Maschine/ Anlage machen. Das Argument "solche Schutzeinrichtungen" kann man nicht bauen, lasse ich nicht gelten, weil das im Regelfall nur eine Kostensache ist.



ich suche weißgott kein Schlupfloch. ES geht hier um Sicherheit! und wegen der Kostensache komme ich zu meinem Beitrag zurück, bitte lest meine alten Beiträge.aber für dich wiederhole ich es nochmal _"und auch in der MRL gibt es den Begriff der Wirtschaftlichkeit"_.


----------



## stevenn (9 Dezember 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Es gibt immer Maschinen oder Anlagen, die sich nicht abschotten lassen. Viele haben
> sogar so etwas zuhause und sind sich der Gefahr nicht bewusst.


genau so ist es.*ACK*


----------



## stevenn (9 Dezember 2015)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ich sehe im Beitrag von borremeus keine persönlichen Angriff,
> schon gar nicht im Zusammenhang mit Aussagen des Themenstarters,
> man solle gefälligst seine Beiträge genau lesen.
> 
> ...



Maschine ist Maschine. Der Unterschied ist der Anwender. Aber das sind grundlegende CE-Sachen, das werde ich hier jetzt nicht erkären.


----------



## stevenn (9 Dezember 2015)

ob persönlicher Angriff hin oder her, darüber brauchen wir uns nicht unterhalten, ich vertrag schon was 
mir wäre es lieber wenn wir wieder in Richtung Fragestellung gehen.

Hat jemand weitere Beispiele in der so eine große Verantwortung in den Händen des Betreibers liegen?der Beitrag von Safety und der Hinweis von RN auf die Norm, darauf war meine Frage abgezielt. und nochmal, ich will kein Schlupfloch, ich will meine Maschine sicher machen und Vergleiche heranziehen.


----------



## norustnotrust (9 Dezember 2015)

Du musst nicht gleich die Nerven wegwerfen nur weil man dir etwas sagt was du nicht hören willst. Nochmal: ich weiß zu wenig von deiner Anlage um eine qualifizierte Aussage geben zu können. Aus deinen Posts lese ich immer wieder dass du damit argumentierst dass du geschultes Personal einsetzt und Kapitel in BA machst. Ich weiß nur aus eigener Erfahrung dass das erst die letzten Mittel sind die man anwenden darf. Auch wenn du Elektrotechniker bist darfst du nicht auf die Schutzmaßnahmen in deinem Haus verzichten. Aber es ist ja eh OK, im Ende entscheidest du.

Zum Thema trennende Schutzmaßnahmen nochmal:

1.) ein Berstschutz ist nur eine Lösung, man kann z.B. die ganze Halle als Gefahrenbereich definieren und den Betrieb der Maschine nur erlauben wenn niemand drinnen ist. Sollte ein normales Bauwerk zur Sicherung nicht ausreichen dann wirst du sowieso ein Problem haben. Denn was passiert wenn ein Prüfling durch die Hallenwand geht und jemanden erschlägt der gerade daußen vorbei geht? 

2.)


stevenn schrieb:


> es geht nicht um Schallschutz oder Mal um eine lockere Umhausung sondern Berstschutz


Ich rede auch nicht von einer lockeren Umhausung ich rede von 30cm Stahlbeton.
Siehe hier: http://www.danielienvironment.net/ProxyVFS.axd/popup/r14076/file-jpg?v=7435&ext=.jpg


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Dezember 2015)

stevenn schrieb:


> Maschine ist Maschine. Der Unterschied ist der Anwender. Aber das sind grundlegende CE-Sachen, das werde ich hier jetzt nicht erkären.



Mit CE hat gar nichts zu tun. Ich erkläre es Dir auch kurz:

Zuhause darf ich ein Sägeblatt auf einen Elektromotor 
schrauben und damit kreissägen. 

An Deinem Arbeitsplatz darfst Du das nicht, selbst wenn
auf dem Motor und Sägeblatt das CE-Zeichen leuchtet.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2015)

Endschuldigung, das habe ich vielleicht ein wenig überbewertet



borromeus schrieb:


> Auch weiss ich nicht welche Funktion Du in Deiner Firma hast, vielleicht sollten sich da andere den Kopf darüber zerbrechen.






Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Mit CE hat gar nichts zu tun. Ich erkläre es Dir auch kurz:
> 
> Zuhause darf ich ein Sägeblatt auf einen Elektromotor
> schrauben und damit kreissägen.
> ...



Aber das mit der Kreissäge sehe ich ein wenig anders, 
diese bleibt gleich gefährlich, ob Gewerblich oder Privat.

Das Privat habe ich nur angeführt, das solche Dinger viele 
sogar im Bastelkeller haben.

Diese sind eigentlich genauso gefährlich wie eine geladene Pistole,
im Gewerblichen wie im privaten Umfeld.


----------



## borromeus (9 Dezember 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Endschuldigung, das habe ich vielleicht ein wenig überbewertet



Nein, das war nett gemeint, oft zerbrechen sich ja die Programmierer den Kopf über den mechanischen Schutz.


----------



## Aventinus (9 Dezember 2015)

Mir geht grad durch den Kopf wie abgesichert wird dass zwei Mitarbeiter die Drehzahl eingeben bzw. bestätigen. Mit einem Dialog a la "ist eine zweite Person auch sicher?" wird es ja wohl nicht abgetan sein. Auch ist mir technisch nicht ganz klar wie man bei SLS auf PL = d kommt wenn die Grenzgeschwindigkeit eingegeben wird? Läuft das über sichere Initiatoren für jede Geschwindigkeit und einen Transponder oder ist das eine Eingabe an einem Display?


----------



## stevenn (9 Dezember 2015)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> Du musst nicht gleich die Nerven wegwerfen nur weil man dir etwas sagt was du nicht hören willst. Nochmal: ich weiß zu wenig von deiner Anlage um eine qualifizierte Aussage geben zu können. Aus deinen Posts lese ich immer wieder dass du damit argumentierst dass du geschultes Personal einsetzt und Kapitel in BA machst. Ich weiß nur aus eigener Erfahrung dass das erst die letzten Mittel sind die man anwenden darf. Auch wenn du Elektrotechniker bist darfst du nicht auf die Schutzmaßnahmen in deinem Haus verzichten. Aber es ist ja eh OK, im Ende entscheidest du.
> 
> Zum Thema trennende Schutzmaßnahmen nochmal:
> 
> ...



so was bauen wir auch. ist aber hier nicht möglich


----------



## stevenn (9 Dezember 2015)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Mit CE hat gar nichts zu tun. Ich erkläre es Dir auch kurz:
> 
> Zuhause darf ich ein Sägeblatt auf einen Elektromotor
> schrauben und damit kreissägen.
> ...



natürlich darf ich das, nur bin ich dann selbst schuld. zuhause und auch in der Arbeit. ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht was du hier beitragen willst. ich werde deine Kommentare einfach nicht mehr kommentieren.


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Dezember 2015)

Ich weiß jetzt  nicht, was an Gerhard's Beiträgen OffTopic sein sollte ...


----------



## stevenn (9 Dezember 2015)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt  nicht, was an Gerhard's Beiträgen OffTopic sein sollte ...


ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, das ich nicht in diesem thread über was anderes reden will, sondern über darüber, wieviel Verantwortung an einem Betreiber übergeben werden kann


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Dezember 2015)

stevenn schrieb:


> ... und auch in der Arbeit..



Ich weiß, genau genommen darf man alles, 
außer sich erwischen lassen.

Ich bin dann mal weg.


----------



## vollmi (9 Dezember 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Aber das mit der Kreissäge sehe ich ein wenig anders,
> diese bleibt gleich gefährlich, ob Gewerblich oder Privat.
> 
> Das Privat habe ich nur angeführt, das solche Dinger viele
> ...



Die Frage ist doch. Wer bezahlt im Falle eines Unfalls.
z.B. wenn ich mir mit der Kreissäge einen Finger abschneide wenn ich zum Kreissägen keine Prüfung habe:
a: Zuhause
b: in der Firma

z.B. wenn ich jemand anderem einen Finger abschneide.
a: Zuhause
b: in der Firma

Ich könnte das jetzt ehrlichgesagt nicht beantworten.

mfG René


----------



## Safety (9 Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
Was ist eine Sichere Maschine, eine an denen es keine Unfälle bzw. Verletzungen gibt.
Man kann dann mehr Verantwortung an den Benutzer geben, wenn man soweit wie möglich die technischen Schutzmaßnahmen ausgereizt hat, also wenn es einfach nicht anders geht. Das Risiko steigt auch mit der Anzahl von geschädigten Personen. Bedenken muss man immer wenn was passiert, dass immer gesehen wird wie wäre der Unfall vermeidbar gewesen und wenn da mehrere oder gar viele Personen beteiligt sind wird es eng. Wenn ein Gutachter dann feststellen würde das es einen Stand der Technik gibt der dieses verhindert hätte muss man aufpassen, dann wird es noch enger.
Aber ich denke Du hast ein Konzept und es wird Dir keiner mehr dazu sagen können. Klar haben alle Fachleute bedenken und auch ältere Menschen wie ich, da es leider sehr oft so ist das es Unfälle gibt durch menschliches Versagen aber selten durch technischen Versagen.
Und noch eine Anmerkung bei der Möglichkeit dass mehrere Verletzte werden solltest Du den Begriff Wirtschaftlichkeit vermeiden.
Es ist für alle die das Lesen nicht vorstellbar was Ihr da macht und somit kann auch keiner viel dazu sagen. Es können nur gut gemeinte Ratschläge sein, ansonsten steht alles in der MRL Anhang I. Der Anhang I gefällt natürlich oft nicht und dann kommen die Vergleiche mit Sägen und so weiter. Da ist es aber einfach den es gibt eine Art Stand der Technik harmonisierte Normen da steht drin wie die zu bauen sind und das gefällt dann überhaupt nicht.
Also gehe mit hohem Verantwortungsbewusstsein an die Sache mache eine RB, Reize soweit wie es Dir möglich ist die technischen Schutzmaßnahmen aus, Lösungen wurden schon angesprochen, Drehzahlüberwachung, Spannweitenmessung, Verriegelte trennende Schutzhauben. Definiere die Restrisiken, schreibe Aufstellwände oder Schutzkabinen vor, weiterhin PSA, Helm, Gesichtsschutz, Schutzschürzen usw. Definiere genau die Benutzer, erstelle eine Benutzer definierte Betriebsanleitung und entsprechende Schulungsmaßnahmen. Spreche dass mit dem Betreiber ab. Lasse Dir schriftlich bestätigen dass er sicherstellen kann dass das Personal das definierte Niveau erreicht und er regelmäßig prüft und unterweist. Weiterhin muss er Dir wie bei der Betriebsart 4 bestätigen das es zwingend erforderlich ist das sich da Menschen aufhalten, es muss eine Begründung geben, Kameras gehen nicht weil…..
Und dann beten wir dass es ausreichend ist.


----------



## Safety (9 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Vollmi, genau das ist das schwierige man kann es nicht sagen da es abhängig ist von dem Gericht und die Wissen es auch nicht immer.


----------



## stevenn (10 Dezember 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> Also gehe mit hohem Verantwortungsbewusstsein an die Sache mache eine RB, Reize soweit wie es Dir möglich ist die technischen Schutzmaßnahmen aus, Lösungen wurden schon angesprochen, Drehzahlüberwachung, Spannweitenmessung, Verriegelte trennende Schutzhauben. Definiere die Restrisiken, schreibe Aufstellwände oder Schutzkabinen vor, weiterhin PSA, Helm, Gesichtsschutz, Schutzschürzen usw. Definiere genau die Benutzer, erstelle eine Benutzer definierte Betriebsanleitung und entsprechende Schulungsmaßnahmen. Spreche dass mit dem Betreiber ab. Lasse Dir schriftlich bestätigen dass er sicherstellen kann dass das Personal das definierte Niveau erreicht und er regelmäßig prüft und unterweist. Weiterhin muss er Dir wie bei der Betriebsart 4 bestätigen das es zwingend erforderlich ist das sich da Menschen aufhalten, es muss eine Begründung geben, Kameras gehen nicht weil…..
> Und dann beten wir dass es ausreichend ist.



machen wir ja. wie siehst du das mit der Betreiberverantwortung hinsichtlich der Gefährdungsbeurteilung? Also nicht das es falsch rüber kommt, ich will keine Verantwortung abwälzen. Mir geht es darum, wir machen alles soweit wie du beschrieben hast. so und jetzt kommt irgendwann die Übergabe und dann muss der Betreiber eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung machen und so auch festlegen, wer an der Maschine arbeiten darf.klar wir schreiben ihm vor, die und die Qualifikation usw, aber man darf natürlich nicht vergessen, wenn der Betreiber eine vernünftige Gefährdungsbeurteilung macht, dann kommt er ja auch zu dem Entschluss ob die Maschine bzw. eher das Arbeiten mit der Maschine sicher ist.Die Betreiber sind Fachmänner und können das wahrscheinlich sogar noch besser beurteilen als  wir. In der BA und bei der Schulung wird natürlich auf das Problem eingegangen, das versteht sich von selbst. 
Also jetzt nicht falsch verstehen, ich will keine Verantwortung abgeben, es geht mir nur darum, dass weitere/andere Profis ausser wir, das so dann auch als sicher genug einstufen.


----------



## Safety (10 Dezember 2015)

Aus diesem Grund habe ich Dir den Hinweis auf die Betriebsart Prozessbeobachtung und Werkzeugmaschinen gegeben. Siehe dazu DIN EN ISO 11161 Anhang D und im Netz findest da auch was zur Prozessbeobachtung. Der Betreiber muss hier ins Boot und es muss ein Dokument geben in dem dieser Sachverhalt dargestellt wird und auch begründet warum es nicht möglich ist Schutzeinrichtungen zu benutzen. Aber es handelt sich um Zeitweises Beobachten, es gibt nie ein das ist die Bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung. Und es sind immer noch Schutzmaßnahmen aktiv wie  Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung abschalten von nicht benötigen Achsen usw.
Das muss der Betreiber mit euch Unterschreiben.
Wie geschrieben, es müssen alle technischen Möglichkeiten vorrangig behandelt werden und nur wenn es nicht dann……


----------

